# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum "Green Valley" X Dou Fong"



## Fabrice (Apr 1, 2010)

My last one for this year, and probably my best roth. First blooming, 3 buds, size of 26cms (and maybe more because I'm always too impatient), dorsal 6cms. Color and form are good. It could be maybe a futur champion...:thumbsup:
Very dfferent of the others for this cross.







And second photo to compare with my other "unknown".


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2010)

Damm! Both are nice Fabrice! OF course the GV X DF has better color in the petals...I have that same cross, fingers crossed!


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2010)

Solid:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2010)

One word: WOW!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 2, 2010)

3 blooming roth :drool:, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Apr 2, 2010)

Dang that's cool - congrats to this lovely roth blooms.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Paul (Apr 2, 2010)

wow!!! the first roths are already very nice, but this one could be a champion, as you say !!!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 2, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## etex (Apr 2, 2010)

:clap::clap:WOW!! Amazing blooms! Great growing!


----------



## callosum (Apr 2, 2010)

a balanced rothch


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2010)

Fabrice, is this maybe your best roth yet? very nice.


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, my best roth; no doubt!

Sam told me it was one of the best of the cross, except it has "only" 3 flowers (He has 2 or 3 plants with 4 flowers but smaller flowers)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 3, 2010)

OK, I am speechless...:clap:


----------



## McPaph (Apr 5, 2010)

Very cool. That is a nice one. Congrats. I have one of these. I hope mine comes out anything close to yours.


----------



## emydura (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wonderful Fabrice.

David


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 21, 2013)

3 years later (The plant was very weakened after first bloom), the 2nd bloom. But as I'm a piece of ****, I broke a part of the spike (not completely) under the 1st bud. So, It's not a normal growth for this one. I like the flower but smaller than in 2010. I cut the 3 other buds because it will be too long with the spike partially broken.
I will keep pollen because this plant have a big potential.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Justin (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice. Definitely one of the better ones from the cross.

I agree my roths can take some time to rebound after blooming as one growth seedlings. 

My theory is they had so many years to build up to flowering on the first growth, but then the new growths only have a year or two before they are trying to bloom again. I have one that was awesome on the first blooming, then really weak on the second blooming, but is now looking much stronger with the newest growth.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 21, 2013)

that is a beauty!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice. I should have gotten one of this cross. But I cant justify paying the price at that time. Oh well next time I guess.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 22, 2013)

Even under your stress! It kick butt Fabrice!


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 23, 2014)

Problem with my camera, I used another and it's why the photo is crappy.

It's the 2014 bloom. I broke the spike last year and it was a good thing for the plant. It bloomed again this year with a very fast growth.
Flower is 27cms and dorsal size 6,2cms with good color, form and presentation. Probably my best roth. and my last too for 2014.


----------



## emydura (Apr 23, 2014)

That is wonderful Fabrice. This cross seems to have had a fair amount of variation in quality. Some others I have seen have been fairly average. Your one is top shelf - the best I'd say from this cross I have seen.


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you. 

To be honest, I have doubt about some other plants bloomed and shown here. Not sure it's from the same cross.
Xavier told in the past the plants sold in Taiwan were from several crosses, some of them gave good to very good plants and other were not very good and sometimes crappy.

One thing is sure, I'm lucky!


----------



## AdamD (Apr 23, 2014)

There's no way that's a sib of my GV x DF. I promise you that. Yours is amazing! Lovely to see the progress on this one. Thanks!


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2014)

All the gv x df i've seen were pretty bad ... This plant is excellent. Whatever you do don't divide it. This plant is too nce to risk!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 23, 2014)

Gotta love those dorsals


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 24, 2014)

super.


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 24, 2014)

Extra flowering! Congrat's from Belgium Fabrice.


----------



## polyantha (Apr 24, 2014)

A very nice roth and now I see it with all the four flowers open. Thank you fabrice! Hope the seed will germinate...


----------



## Paul (Apr 24, 2014)

Excellent bloom Fabrice!!!

If you want to make seeds, I can send you pollen of my best roths (you know which one). that would make a fantastic cross! :drool:


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes Paul of course!!! Please ship me too haynaldianum pollen.


----------



## Barry (Apr 24, 2014)

Excellent roths!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 28, 2014)

One of the best of the cross! beautiful!!!!

Ramon


----------

